# Nouveau support for Thinkpad P50 - nVidia Quadro M2000M ?

## MarcusXP

Hi fellow gentoo-ers  :Smile: 

I just received my brand new P50 and I wanted to migrate my Gentoo installation from my 'old' Dell M4800 workstation.

However, there seem to be some compatibility issue with nouveau for this graphics card, as X fails to start..

Here's what I get in /var/log/Xorg.0.log

```

[     8.737] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[     8.737] Build Operating System: Linux 4.4.0-22-generic x86_64 Gentoo

[     8.737] Current Operating System: Linux M4800 4.5.3-gentoo #4 SMP Mon May 30 23:43:03 EDT 2016 x86_64

[     8.737] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/kernel-4.5.3-gentoo root=/dev/sda2 ro rootfstype=ext4

[     8.737] Build Date: 30 May 2016  08:57:53AM

[     8.738]  

[     8.738] Current version of pixman: 0.32.8

[     8.738]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[     8.738] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[     8.738] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue May 31 00:02:38 2016

[     8.738] (==) Using config directory: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[     8.738] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[     8.738] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.

[     8.738] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.

[     8.738] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)

[     8.738] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

[     8.738] (==) No device specified for screen "Default Screen Section".

   Using the first device section listed.

[     8.738] (**) |   |-->Device "Nvidia Graphics"

[     8.738] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

[     8.739] (==) Automatically adding devices

[     8.739] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[     8.739] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices

[     8.739] (==) Max clients allowed: 256, resource mask: 0x1fffff

[     8.739] (==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

[     8.739] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[     8.739] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[     8.739] (II) Loader magic: 0x811c80

[     8.739] (II) Module ABI versions:

[     8.739]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[     8.739]    X.Org Video Driver: 20.0

[     8.739]    X.Org XInput driver : 22.1

[     8.739]    X.Org Server Extension : 9.0

[     8.739] (II) xfree86: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

[     8.743] (--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:13b0:17aa:2230 rev 162, Mem @ 0xb2000000/16777216, 0xa0000000/268435456, 0xb0000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x00004000/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/524288

[     8.743] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[     8.743] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[     8.745] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[     8.745]    compiled for 1.18.3, module version = 1.0.0

[     8.745]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 9.0

[     8.745] (==) AIGLX enabled

[     8.745] (II) LoadModule: "nouveau"

[     8.745] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nouveau_drv.so

[     8.745] (II) Module nouveau: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[     8.745]    compiled for 1.18.3, module version = 1.0.12

[     8.745]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[     8.745]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 20.0

[     8.745] (II) NOUVEAU driver 

[     8.745] (II) NOUVEAU driver for NVIDIA chipset families :

[     8.745]    RIVA TNT        (NV04)

[     8.746]    RIVA TNT2       (NV05)

[     8.746]    GeForce 256     (NV10)

[     8.746]    GeForce 2       (NV11, NV15)

[     8.746]    GeForce 4MX     (NV17, NV18)

[     8.746]    GeForce 3       (NV20)

[     8.746]    GeForce 4Ti     (NV25, NV28)

[     8.746]    GeForce FX      (NV3x)

[     8.746]    GeForce 6       (NV4x)

[     8.746]    GeForce 7       (G7x)

[     8.746]    GeForce 8       (G8x)

[     8.746]    GeForce GTX 200 (NVA0)

[     8.746]    GeForce GTX 400 (NVC0)

[     8.746] (++) using VT number 7

[     8.751] (II) [drm] nouveau interface version: 1.3.1

[     8.751] (EE) Unknown chipset: NV117

[     8.751] (II) [drm] nouveau interface version: 1.3.1

[     8.751] (EE) Unknown chipset: NV117

[     8.752] (II) [drm] nouveau interface version: 1.3.1

[     8.752] (EE) Unknown chipset: NV117

[     8.752] (EE) No devices detected.

[     8.752] (EE) 

Fatal server error:

[     8.752] (EE) no screens found(EE) 

```

I get same error with nouveau 1.0.12 and nouveau ~9999 from 'x11' overlay

To be noted that Ubuntu 16.10. DOES WORK on the same laptop, with nouveau driver version 1.0.12.. which I find very weird.

 *Quote:*   

> xserver-xorg-video-nouveau                 1:1.0.12-1build2                                    amd64        X.Org X server -- Nouveau display driver
> 
> 

 

Any suggestions on how I can get it working on gentoo?

thanks a lot!

----------

## MarcusXP

I'm wondering how come it works on Ubuntu.. from the official nouveau website it seems this graphics card is not supported (yet).

I'll check the Xorg.0.log file from Ubuntu when I get home, see if I can find something useful.

Is anyone using some new-ish generation nvidia graphics card with nouveau? Can you please share your experience, how you got it working?

----------

## Buffoon

Ubuntu is using Intel driver with your Optimus graphics.

----------

## MarcusXP

 *Buffoon wrote:*   

> Ubuntu is using Intel driver with your Optimus graphics.

 

Actually, I disabled optimus in the BIOS, the laptop is running on discrete graphics only.

I wanted to avoid the 'optimus' nightmare, with the cost of some battery life.

----------

## MarcusXP

This is the file /var/log/Xorg.0.log from Ubuntu:

```

[     3.613]

X.Org X Server 1.18.3

Release Date: 2016-04-04

[     3.613] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[     3.613] Build Operating System: Linux 3.13.0-86-generic x86_64 Ubuntu

[     3.613] Current Operating System: Linux P50 4.4.0-22-generic #40-Ubuntu SMP Thu May 12 22:03:46 UTC 2016 x86_64

[     3.613] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-4.4.0-22-generic root=UUID=b75d4f5c-4125-40f3-b1d5-41608e2d6e5f ro quiet splash

[     3.613] Build Date: 18 May 2016  01:07:07AM

[     3.613] xorg-server 2:1.18.3-1ubuntu2.2 (For technical support please see http://www.ubuntu.com/support)

[     3.613] Current version of pixman: 0.33.6

[     3.613]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

[     3.613] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[     3.613] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue May 31 20:01:22 2016

[     3.613] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[     3.613] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.

[     3.613] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.

[     3.613] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)

[     3.614] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

[     3.615] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".

        Using a default monitor configuration.

[     3.615] (==) Automatically adding devices

[     3.615] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[     3.615] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices

[     3.615] (==) Max clients allowed: 256, resource mask: 0x1fffff

[     3.615] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist.

[     3.615]    Entry deleted from font path.

[     3.615] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/" does not exist.

[     3.615]    Entry deleted from font path.

[     3.615] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/" does not exist.

[     3.615]    Entry deleted from font path.

[     3.615] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi" does not exist.

[     3.615]    Entry deleted from font path.

[     3.615] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi" does not exist.

[     3.615]    Entry deleted from font path.

[     3.615] (==) FontPath set to:

        /usr/share/fonts/X11/misc,

        /usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1,

        built-ins

[     3.615] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/xorg/extra-modules,/usr/lib/xorg/extra-modules,/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

[     3.615] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

        If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[     3.615] (II) Loader magic: 0x5621ded9ada0

[     3.615] (II) Module ABI versions:

[     3.615]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[     3.615]    X.Org Video Driver: 20.0

[     3.615]    X.Org XInput driver : 22.1

[     3.615]    X.Org Server Extension : 9.0

[     3.615] (++) using VT number 7

[     3.615] (II) systemd-logind: logind integration requires -keeptty and -keeptty was not provided, disabling logind integration

[     3.615] (II) xfree86: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

[     3.617] (--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:13b0:17aa:2230 rev 162, Mem @ 0xb2000000/16777216, 0xa0000000/268435456, 0xb0000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x00004000/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/524288

[     3.617] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[     3.617] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[     3.626] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[     3.626]    compiled for 1.18.3, module version = 1.0.0

[     3.626]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 9.0

[     3.626] (==) AIGLX enabled

[     3.626] (==) Matched nvidia as autoconfigured driver 0

[     3.626] (==) Matched nouveau as autoconfigured driver 1

[     3.626] (==) Matched nvidia as autoconfigured driver 2

[     3.626] (==) Matched nouveau as autoconfigured driver 3

[     3.626] (==) Matched modesetting as autoconfigured driver 4

[     3.626] (==) Matched fbdev as autoconfigured driver 5

[     3.626] (==) Matched vesa as autoconfigured driver 6

[     3.626] (==) Assigned the driver to the xf86ConfigLayout

[     3.626] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

[     3.626] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module nvidia

[     3.626] (II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"

[     3.626] (II) Unloading nvidia

[     3.626] (EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)

[     3.626] (II) LoadModule: "nouveau"

[     3.626] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nouveau_drv.so

[     3.627] (II) Module nouveau: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[     3.627]    compiled for 1.18.1, module version = 1.0.12

[     3.627]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[     3.627]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 20.0

[     3.627] (II) LoadModule: "modesetting"

[     3.627] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/modesetting_drv.so

[     3.627] (II) Module modesetting: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[     3.627]    compiled for 1.18.3, module version = 1.18.3

[     3.627]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[     3.627]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 20.0

[     3.627] (II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

[     3.627] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/fbdev_drv.so

[     3.627] (II) Module fbdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[     3.627]    compiled for 1.18.1, module version = 0.4.4

[     3.627]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[     3.627]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 20.0

[     3.627] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"

[     3.628] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so

[     3.628] (II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[     3.628]    compiled for 1.18.1, module version = 2.3.4

[     3.628]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[     3.628]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 20.0

[     3.628] (==) Matched nvidia as autoconfigured driver 0

[     3.628] (==) Matched nouveau as autoconfigured driver 1

[     3.628] (==) Matched nvidia as autoconfigured driver 2

[     3.628] (==) Matched nouveau as autoconfigured driver 3

[     3.628] (==) Matched modesetting as autoconfigured driver 4

[     3.628] (==) Matched fbdev as autoconfigured driver 5

[     3.628] (==) Matched vesa as autoconfigured driver 6

[     3.628] (==) Assigned the driver to the xf86ConfigLayout

[     3.628] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

[     3.628] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module nvidia

[     3.628] (II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"

[     3.628] (II) Unloading nvidia

[     3.628] (EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)

[     3.628] (II) LoadModule: "nouveau"

[     3.628] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nouveau_drv.so

[     3.628] (II) Module nouveau: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[     3.628]    compiled for 1.18.1, module version = 1.0.12

[     3.628]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[     3.628]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 20.0

[     3.628] (II) UnloadModule: "nouveau"

[     3.628] (II) Unloading nouveau

[     3.628] (II) Failed to load module "nouveau" (already loaded, 0)

[     3.628] (II) LoadModule: "modesetting"

[     3.628] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/modesetting_drv.so

[     3.628] (II) Module modesetting: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[     3.628]    compiled for 1.18.3, module version = 1.18.3

[     3.628]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[     3.628]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 20.0

[     3.628] (II) UnloadModule: "modesetting"

[     3.628] (II) Unloading modesetting

[     3.628] (II) Failed to load module "modesetting" (already loaded, 0)

[     3.628] (II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

[     3.628] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/fbdev_drv.so

[     3.628] (II) Module fbdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[     3.628]    compiled for 1.18.1, module version = 0.4.4

[     3.628]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[     3.628]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 20.0

[     3.628] (II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"

[     3.628] (II) Unloading fbdev

[     3.628] (II) Failed to load module "fbdev" (already loaded, 0)

[     3.628] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"

[     3.628] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so

[     3.628] (II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[     3.628]    compiled for 1.18.1, module version = 2.3.4

[     3.628]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[     3.628]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 20.0

[     3.628] (II) UnloadModule: "vesa"

[     3.628] (II) Unloading vesa

[     3.628] (II) Failed to load module "vesa" (already loaded, 0)

[     3.628] (II) NOUVEAU driver Date:   Tue Dec 8 15:52:25 2015 +1000

[     3.628] (II) NOUVEAU driver for NVIDIA chipset families :

[     3.628]    RIVA TNT        (NV04)

[     3.628]    RIVA TNT2       (NV05)

[     3.628]    GeForce 256     (NV10)

[     3.628]    GeForce 2       (NV11, NV15)

[     3.628]    GeForce 4MX     (NV17, NV18)

[     3.628]    GeForce 3       (NV20)

[     3.628]    GeForce 4Ti     (NV25, NV28)

[     3.628]    GeForce FX      (NV3x)

[     3.628]    GeForce 6       (NV4x)

[     3.628]    GeForce 7       (G7x)

[     3.628]    GeForce 8       (G8x)

[     3.628]    GeForce GTX 200 (NVA0)

[     3.628]    GeForce GTX 400 (NVC0)

[     3.628] (II) modesetting: Driver for Modesetting Kernel Drivers: kms

[     3.628] (II) FBDEV: driver for framebuffer: fbdev

[     3.628] (II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa

[     3.643] (II) [drm] nouveau interface version: 1.3.1

[     3.643] (EE) Unknown chipset: NV117

[     3.643] (II) [drm] nouveau interface version: 1.3.1

[     3.643] (EE) Unknown chipset: NV117

[     3.643] (II) [drm] nouveau interface version: 1.3.1

[     3.643] (EE) Unknown chipset: NV117

[     3.643] (II) [drm] nouveau interface version: 1.3.1

[     3.643] (EE) Unknown chipset: NV117

[     3.643] (II) [drm] nouveau interface version: 1.3.1

[     3.643] (EE) Unknown chipset: NV117

[     3.643] (II) [drm] nouveau interface version: 1.3.1

[     3.643] (EE) Unknown chipset: NV117

[     3.643] (II) [drm] nouveau interface version: 1.3.1

[     3.643] (EE) Unknown chipset: NV117

[     3.643] (II) [drm] nouveau interface version: 1.3.1

[     3.643] (EE) Unknown chipset: NV117

[     3.643] (II) [drm] nouveau interface version: 1.3.1

[     3.643] (EE) Unknown chipset: NV117

[     3.643] (II) modeset(0): using drv /dev/dri/card0

[     3.643] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for modesetting

[     3.643] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for fbdev

[     3.643] (II) Loading sub module "fbdevhw"

[     3.643] (II) LoadModule: "fbdevhw"

[     3.644] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfbdevhw.so

[     3.644] (II) Module fbdevhw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[     3.644]    compiled for 1.18.3, module version = 0.0.2

[     3.644]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 20.0

[     3.644] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for vesa

[     3.659] (II) modeset(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

        "Default Screen Section" for depth/fbbpp 24/32

[     3.659] (==) modeset(0): Depth 24, (==) framebuffer bpp 32

[     3.659] (==) modeset(0): RGB weight 888

[     3.659] (==) modeset(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[     3.659] (II) Loading sub module "glamoregl"

[     3.659] (II) LoadModule: "glamoregl"

[     3.659] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libglamoregl.so

[     3.666] (II) Module glamoregl: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[     3.666]    compiled for 1.18.3, module version = 1.0.0

[     3.666]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[     3.666] (II) glamor: OpenGL accelerated X.org driver based.

[     3.783] (II) glamor: EGL version 1.4 (DRI2):

[     3.791] (II) modeset(0): glamor initialized

[     3.794] (II) modeset(0): Output eDP-1 has no monitor section

[     3.856] (II) modeset(0): Output DP-1 has no monitor section

[     3.920] (II) modeset(0): Output DP-2 has no monitor section

[     3.984] (II) modeset(0): Output DP-3 has no monitor section

[     3.987] (II) modeset(0): EDID for output eDP-1

[     3.987] (II) modeset(0): Manufacturer: SHP  Model: 143b  Serial#: 0

[     3.987] (II) modeset(0): Year: 2015  Week: 36

[     3.987] (II) modeset(0): EDID Version: 1.4

[     3.987] (II) modeset(0): Digital Display Input

[     3.987] (II) modeset(0): 8 bits per channel

[     3.987] (II) modeset(0): Digital interface is DisplayPort

[     3.987] (II) modeset(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 35  vert.: 19

[     3.987] (II) modeset(0): Gamma: 2.20

[     3.987] (II) modeset(0): No DPMS capabilities specified

[     3.987] (II) modeset(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4

[     3.987] (II) modeset(0): Default color space is primary color space

[     3.987] (II) modeset(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

[     3.987] (II) modeset(0): Preferred mode is native pixel format and refresh rate

[     3.987] (II) modeset(0): redX: 0.640 redY: 0.329   greenX: 0.210 greenY: 0.710

[     3.987] (II) modeset(0): blueX: 0.149 blueY: 0.060   whiteX: 0.312 whiteY: 0.328

[     3.987] (II) modeset(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

[     3.987] (II) modeset(0): Supported detailed timing:

[     3.987] (II) modeset(0): clock: 533.2 MHz   Image Size:  346 x 194 mm

[     3.987] (II) modeset(0): h_active: 3840  h_sync: 3888  h_sync_end 3920 h_blank_end 4000 h_border: 0

[     3.987] (II) modeset(0): v_active: 2160  v_sync: 2163  v_sync_end 2168 v_blanking: 2222 v_border: 0

[     3.987] (II) modeset(0):  LQ156D1JW05

[     3.987] (II) modeset(0): EDID (in hex):

[     3.987] (II) modeset(0):   00ffffffffffff004d103b1400000000

[     3.987] (II) modeset(0):   24190104a523137806df50a35435b526

[     3.987] (II) modeset(0):   0f505400000001010101010101010101

[     3.987] (II) modeset(0):   0101010101014dd000a0f0703e803020

[     3.987] (II) modeset(0):   35005ac2100000180000001000000000

[     3.987] (II) modeset(0):   00000000000000000000000000100000

[     3.987] (II) modeset(0):   000000000000000000000000000000fe

[     3.987] (II) modeset(0):   004c5131353644314a5730350a200026

[     3.987] (II) modeset(0): Printing probed modes for output eDP-1

[     3.987] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "3840x2160"x60.0  533.25  3840 3888 3920 4000  2160 2163 2168 2222 -hsync -vsync (133.3 kHz eP)

[     3.987] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "2048x1536"x60.0  266.95  2048 2200 2424 2800  1536 1537 1540 1589 -hsync +vsync (95.3 kHz d)

[     3.987] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "1920x1440"x60.0  234.00  1920 2048 2256 2600  1440 1441 1444 1500 -hsync +vsync (90.0 kHz d)

[     3.987] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "1856x1392"x60.0  218.30  1856 1952 2176 2528  1392 1393 1396 1439 -hsync +vsync (86.4 kHz d)

[     3.987] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "1792x1344"x60.0  204.80  1792 1920 2120 2448  1344 1345 1348 1394 -hsync +vsync (83.7 kHz d)

[     3.987] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "1920x1200"x59.9  193.25  1920 2056 2256 2592  1200 1203 1209 1245 -hsync +vsync (74.6 kHz)

[     3.987] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "1920x1200"x60.0  154.00  1920 1968 2000 2080  1200 1203 1209 1235 +hsync -vsync (74.0 kHz d)

[     3.987] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x60.0  173.00  1920 2048 2248 2576  1080 1083 1088 1120 -hsync +vsync (67.2 kHz)

[     3.987] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x59.9  138.50  1920 1968 2000 2080  1080 1083 1088 1111 +hsync -vsync (66.6 kHz d)

[     3.987] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x60.0  162.00  1600 1664 1856 2160  1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync (75.0 kHz d)

[     3.987] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x59.9  161.00  1600 1712 1880 2160  1200 1203 1207 1245 -hsync +vsync (74.5 kHz)

[     3.987] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "1680x1050"x60.0  146.25  1680 1784 1960 2240  1050 1053 1059 1089 -hsync +vsync (65.3 kHz)

[     3.987] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "1680x1050"x59.9  119.00  1680 1728 1760 1840  1050 1053 1059 1080 +hsync -vsync (64.7 kHz d)

[     3.987] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "1600x1024"x60.2  103.12  1600 1600 1656 1664  1024 1024 1029 1030 +hsync +vsync (62.0 kHz d)

[     3.987] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "1400x1050"x60.0  122.00  1400 1488 1640 1880  1050 1052 1064 1082 +hsync +vsync (64.9 kHz d)

[     3.987] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "1400x1050"x60.0  121.75  1400 1488 1632 1864  1050 1053 1057 1089 -hsync +vsync (65.3 kHz)

[     3.987] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x59.9  109.00  1280 1368 1496 1712  1024 1027 1034 1063 -hsync +vsync (63.7 kHz)

[     3.987] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x60.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz d)

[     3.987] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "1440x900"x59.9  106.50  1440 1520 1672 1904  900 903 909 934 -hsync +vsync (55.9 kHz d)

[     3.987] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "1280x960"x60.0  108.00  1280 1376 1488 1800  960 961 964 1000 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz d)

[     3.987] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "1280x960"x59.9  101.25  1280 1360 1488 1696  960 963 967 996 -hsync +vsync (59.7 kHz)

[     3.987] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "1360x768"x59.8   84.75  1360 1432 1568 1776  768 771 781 798 -hsync +vsync (47.7 kHz d)

[     3.987] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "1360x768"x60.0   72.00  1360 1408 1440 1520  768 771 781 790 +hsync -vsync (47.4 kHz d)

[     3.987] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "1152x864"x60.0   81.75  1152 1216 1336 1520  864 867 871 897 -hsync +vsync (53.8 kHz)

[     3.987] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "1152x864"x60.0   81.62  1152 1216 1336 1520  864 865 868 895 -hsync +vsync (53.7 kHz d)

[     3.987] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "1024x768"x120.1  133.47  1024 1100 1212 1400  768 768 770 794 doublescan -hsync +vsync (95.3 kHz d)

[     3.987] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz d)

[     3.987] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "1024x768"x59.9   63.50  1024 1072 1176 1328  768 771 775 798 -hsync +vsync (47.8 kHz)

[     3.987] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "960x720"x120.0  117.00  960 1024 1128 1300  720 720 722 750 doublescan -hsync +vsync (90.0 kHz d)

[     3.987] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "928x696"x120.1  109.15  928 976 1088 1264  696 696 698 719 doublescan -hsync +vsync (86.4 kHz d)

[     3.987] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "896x672"x120.0  102.40  896 960 1060 1224  672 672 674 697 doublescan -hsync +vsync (83.7 kHz d)

[     3.987] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "960x600"x120.0   77.00  960 984 1000 1040  600 601 604 617 doublescan +hsync -vsync (74.0 kHz d)

[     3.987] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "960x540"x120.0   69.25  960 984 1000 1040  540 541 544 555 doublescan +hsync -vsync (66.6 kHz d)

[     3.987] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "800x600"x120.0   81.00  800 832 928 1080  600 600 602 625 doublescan +hsync +vsync (75.0 kHz d)

[     3.987] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz d)

[     3.987] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "800x600"x59.9   38.25  800 832 912 1024  600 603 607 624 -hsync +vsync (37.4 kHz)

[     3.987] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "800x600"x56.2   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz d)

[     3.987] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "840x525"x120.0   73.12  840 892 980 1120  525 526 529 544 doublescan -hsync +vsync (65.3 kHz d)

[     3.987] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "840x525"x119.8   59.50  840 864 880 920  525 526 529 540 doublescan +hsync -vsync (64.7 kHz d)

[     3.987] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "800x512"x120.3   51.56  800 800 828 832  512 512 514 515 doublescan +hsync +vsync (62.0 kHz d)

[     3.987] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "700x525"x120.0   61.00  700 744 820 940  525 526 532 541 doublescan +hsync +vsync (64.9 kHz d)

[     3.987] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "640x512"x120.0   54.00  640 664 720 844  512 512 514 533 doublescan +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz d)

[     3.987] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "720x450"x119.8   53.25  720 760 836 952  450 451 454 467 doublescan -hsync +vsync (55.9 kHz d)

[     3.987] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "640x480"x120.0   54.00  640 688 744 900  480 480 482 500 doublescan +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz d)

[     3.987] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.9   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz d)

[     3.987] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.4   23.75  640 664 720 800  480 483 487 500 -hsync +vsync (29.7 kHz)

[     3.987] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "720x400"x59.6   22.25  720 744 808 896  400 403 413 417 -hsync +vsync (24.8 kHz)

[     3.987] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "680x384"x119.6   42.38  680 716 784 888  384 385 390 399 doublescan -hsync +vsync (47.7 kHz d)

[     3.987] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "680x384"x119.9   36.00  680 704 720 760  384 385 390 395 doublescan +hsync -vsync (47.4 kHz d)

[     3.987] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "640x400"x60.0   20.00  640 664 720 800  400 403 409 417 -hsync +vsync (25.0 kHz)

[     3.987] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "576x432"x120.1   40.81  576 608 668 760  432 432 434 447 doublescan -hsync +vsync (53.7 kHz d)

[     3.987] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "640x350"x59.8   17.50  640 664 720 800  350 353 363 366 -hsync +vsync (21.9 kHz)

[     3.987] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "512x384"x120.0   32.50  512 524 592 672  384 385 388 403 doublescan -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz d)

[     3.987] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "400x300"x120.6   20.00  400 420 484 528  300 300 302 314 doublescan +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz d)

[     3.987] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "400x300"x112.7   18.00  400 412 448 512  300 300 301 312 doublescan +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz d)

[     3.987] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "320x240"x120.1   12.59  320 328 376 400  240 245 246 262 doublescan -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz d)

[     4.048] (II) modeset(0): EDID for output DP-1

[     4.112] (II) modeset(0): EDID for output DP-2

[     4.176] (II) modeset(0): EDID for output DP-3

[     4.176] (II) modeset(0): Output eDP-1 connected

[     4.176] (II) modeset(0): Output DP-1 disconnected

[     4.176] (II) modeset(0): Output DP-2 disconnected

[     4.176] (II) modeset(0): Output DP-3 disconnected

[     4.176] (II) modeset(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes

[     4.176] (II) modeset(0): Output eDP-1 using initial mode 3840x2160 +0+0

[     4.176] (II) modeset(0): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) unless otherwise stated.

[     4.176] (==) modeset(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

[     4.176] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[     4.176] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[     4.176] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[     4.176] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[     4.176]    compiled for 1.18.3, module version = 1.0.0

[     4.176]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[     4.176] (II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"

[     4.176] (II) Unloading fbdev

[     4.176] (II) UnloadSubModule: "fbdevhw"

[     4.176] (II) Unloading fbdevhw

[     4.176] (II) UnloadModule: "vesa"

[     4.176] (II) Unloading vesa

[     4.176] (==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[     4.217] (==) modeset(0): Backing store enabled

[     4.217] (==) modeset(0): Silken mouse enabled

[     4.217] (II) modeset(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

[     4.244] (==) modeset(0): DPMS enabled

[     4.244] (II) modeset(0): [DRI2] Setup complete

[     4.244] (II) modeset(0): [DRI2]   DRI driver: nouveau

[     4.244] (II) modeset(0): [DRI2]   VDPAU driver: nouveau

[     4.444] (--) RandR disabled

[     4.447] (II) SELinux: Disabled on system

[     4.448] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

[     4.448] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_create_context

[     4.448] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_create_context_profile

[     4.448] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_EXT_create_context_es{,2}_profile

[     4.448] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_INTEL_swap_event

[     4.448] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_swap_control and GLX_MESA_swap_control

[     4.448] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB

[     4.448] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_fbconfig_float

[     4.448] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_EXT_fbconfig_packed_float

[     4.448] (II) AIGLX: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap backed by buffer objects

[     4.449] (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized nouveau

[     4.449] (II) GLX: Initialized DRI2 GL provider for screen 0

[     4.595] (II) modeset(0): Setting screen physical size to 1016 x 571

[     4.617] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event2)

[     4.617] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[     4.617] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[     4.617] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[     4.619] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[     4.619]    compiled for 1.18.1, module version = 2.10.1

[     4.619]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[     4.619]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 22.1

[     4.619] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[     4.619] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[     4.619] (**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

[     4.619] (--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1

[     4.619] (--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys

[     4.619] (II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[     4.619] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input2/event2"

[     4.619] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 6)

[     4.619] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[     4.619] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"

[     4.619] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[     4.619] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Video Bus (/dev/input/event4)

[     4.619] (**) Video Bus: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[     4.619] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Video Bus'

[     4.619] (**) Video Bus: always reports core events

[     4.619] (**) evdev: Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

[     4.619] (--) evdev: Video Bus: Vendor 0 Product 0x6

[     4.619] (--) evdev: Video Bus: Found keys

[     4.619] (II) evdev: Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard

[     4.619] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/device:01/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input5/event4"

[     4.619] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD, id 7)

[     4.619] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[     4.619] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"

[     4.619] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[     4.619] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Lid Switch (/dev/input/event0)

[     4.619] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[     4.619] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[     4.620] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Sleep Button (/dev/input/event1)

[     4.620] (**) Sleep Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[     4.620] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Sleep Button'

[     4.620] (**) Sleep Button: always reports core events

[     4.620] (**) evdev: Sleep Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

[     4.620] (--) evdev: Sleep Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x3

[     4.620] (--) evdev: Sleep Button: Found keys

[     4.620] (II) evdev: Sleep Button: Configuring as keyboard

[     4.620] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input1/event1"

[     4.620] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Sleep Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 8)

[     4.620] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[     4.620] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"

[     4.620] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[     4.620] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA NVidia HDMI/DP,pcm=3 (/dev/input/event10)

[     4.620] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[     4.620] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[     4.620] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA NVidia HDMI/DP,pcm=7 (/dev/input/event11)

[     4.620] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[     4.620] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[     4.620] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA NVidia HDMI/DP,pcm=8 (/dev/input/event12)

[     4.620] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[     4.620] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[     4.621] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Integrated Camera (/dev/input/event7)

[     4.621] (**) Integrated Camera: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[     4.621] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Integrated Camera'

[     4.621] (**) Integrated Camera: always reports core events

[     4.621] (**) evdev: Integrated Camera: Device: "/dev/input/event7"

[     4.621] (--) evdev: Integrated Camera: Vendor 0x4f2 Product 0xb52c

[     4.621] (--) evdev: Integrated Camera: Found keys

[     4.621] (II) evdev: Integrated Camera: Configuring as keyboard

[     4.621] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-8/1-8:1.0/input/input9/event7"

[     4.621] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Integrated Camera" (type: KEYBOARD, id 9)

[     4.621] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[     4.621] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"

[     4.621] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[     4.621] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel PCH Mic (/dev/input/event8)

[     4.621] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[     4.621] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[     4.621] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel PCH Headphone (/dev/input/event9)

[     4.621] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[     4.621] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[     4.621] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard (/dev/input/event3)

[     4.621] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[     4.621] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'AT Translated Set 2 keyboard'

[     4.621] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

[     4.621] (**) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

[     4.621] (--) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Vendor 0x1 Product 0x1

[     4.621] (--) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

[     4.621] (II) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

[     4.621] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input3/event3"

[     4.621] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD, id 10)

[     4.621] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[     4.621] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"

[     4.621] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[     4.622] (II) config/udev: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad (/dev/input/event5)

[     4.622] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "evdev touchpad catchall"

[     4.622] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "evdev touchscreen catchall"

[     4.622] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "touchpad catchall"

[     4.622] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "Default clickpad buttons"

[     4.622] (II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

[     4.622] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so

[     4.622] (II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[     4.622]    compiled for 1.18.1, module version = 1.8.2

[     4.622]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[     4.622]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 22.1

[     4.622] (II) Using input driver 'synaptics' for 'SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad'

[     4.622] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: always reports core events

[     4.622] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event5"

[     4.680] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: x-axis range 1266 - 5676 (res 45)

[     4.680] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: y-axis range 1100 - 4754 (res 68)

[     4.680] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: pressure range 0 - 255

[     4.680] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: finger width range 0 - 15

[     4.680] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: buttons: left right middle double triple

[     4.680] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Vendor 0x2 Product 0x7

[     4.680] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found

[     4.680] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: always reports core events

[     4.704] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input6/event5"

[     4.704] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" (type: TOUCHPAD, id 11)

[     4.704] (**) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) MinSpeed is now constant deceleration 2.5

[     4.704] (**) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) MaxSpeed is now 1.75

[     4.704] (**) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) AccelFactor is now 0.035

[     4.704] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[     4.704] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration profile 1

[     4.704] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[     4.704] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[     4.704] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found

[     4.704] (II) config/udev: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad (/dev/input/mouse0)

[     4.704] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Ignoring device from InputClass "touchpad ignore duplicates"

[     4.705] (II) config/udev: Adding input device ThinkPad Extra Buttons (/dev/input/event6)

[     4.705] (**) ThinkPad Extra Buttons: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[     4.705] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'ThinkPad Extra Buttons'

[     4.705] (**) ThinkPad Extra Buttons: always reports core events

[     4.705] (**) evdev: ThinkPad Extra Buttons: Device: "/dev/input/event6"

[     4.705] (--) evdev: ThinkPad Extra Buttons: Vendor 0x17aa Product 0x5054

[     4.705] (--) evdev: ThinkPad Extra Buttons: Found keys

[     4.705] (II) evdev: ThinkPad Extra Buttons: Configuring as keyboard

[     4.705] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/thinkpad_acpi/input/input8/event6"

[     4.705] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "ThinkPad Extra Buttons" (type: KEYBOARD, id 12)

[     4.705] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[     4.705] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"

[     4.705] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[     5.109] (II) modeset(0): EDID vendor "SHP", prod id 5179

[     5.109] (II) modeset(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[     5.109] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "3840x2160"x0.0  533.25  3840 3888 3920 4000  2160 2163 2168 2222 -hsync -vsync (133.3 kHz eP)

[     5.472] (II) modeset(0): EDID vendor "SHP", prod id 5179

[     5.472] (II) modeset(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[     5.472] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "3840x2160"x0.0  533.25  3840 3888 3920 4000  2160 2163 2168 2222 -hsync -vsync (133.3 kHz eP)

[     6.152] (II) config/udev: Adding input device TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint (/dev/input/mouse1)

[     6.152] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[     6.152] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[     6.187] (II) config/udev: Adding input device TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint (/dev/input/event13)

[     6.187] (**) TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[     6.187] (**) TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: Applying InputClass "trackpoint catchall"

[     6.187] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint'

[     6.187] (**) TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: always reports core events

[     6.187] (**) evdev: TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: Device: "/dev/input/event13"

[     6.200] (--) evdev: TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: Vendor 0x2 Product 0xa

[     6.200] (--) evdev: TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: Found 3 mouse buttons

[     6.200] (--) evdev: TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: Found relative axes

[     6.200] (--) evdev: TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: Found x and y relative axes

[     6.200] (II) evdev: TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: Configuring as mouse

[     6.200] (**) Option "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

[     6.200] (**) Option "EmulateWheel" "true"

[     6.200] (**) Option "EmulateWheelButton" "2"

[     6.200] (**) Option "YAxisMapping" "4 5"

[     6.200] (**) evdev: TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[     6.200] (**) Option "XAxisMapping" "6 7"

[     6.200] (**) evdev: TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: XAxisMapping: buttons 6 and 7

[     6.200] (**) evdev: TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: EmulateWheelButton: 2, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[     6.200] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio1/serio2/input/input7/event13"

[     6.200] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint" (type: MOUSE, id 13)

[     6.200] (II) evdev: TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: initialized for relative axes.

[     6.200] (**) TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[     6.200] (**) TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[     6.201] (**) TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[     6.201] (**) TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[    12.008] (II) modeset(0): EDID vendor "SHP", prod id 5179

[    12.008] (II) modeset(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[    12.008] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "3840x2160"x0.0  533.25  3840 3888 3920 4000  2160 2163 2168 2222 -hsync -vsync (133.3 kHz eP)

[    12.241] (II) modeset(0): EDID vendor "SHP", prod id 5179

[    12.241] (II) modeset(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[    12.241] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "3840x2160"x0.0  533.25  3840 3888 3920 4000  2160 2163 2168 2222 -hsync -vsync (133.3 kHz eP)

[    12.523] (II) modeset(0): EDID vendor "SHP", prod id 5179

[    12.523] (II) modeset(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[    12.523] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "3840x2160"x0.0  533.25  3840 3888 3920 4000  2160 2163 2168 2222 -hsync -vsync (133.3 kHz eP)

[    12.734] (II) modeset(0): EDID vendor "SHP", prod id 5179

[    12.734] (II) modeset(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[    12.734] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "3840x2160"x0.0  533.25  3840 3888 3920 4000  2160 2163 2168 2222 -hsync -vsync (133.3 kHz eP)

```

----------

## MarcusXP

Reading this config, it seems that nouveau driver actually doesn't load, but it loads 'fbdev' instead.. is that correct?

Should I do the same on Gentoo? Install fbdev as temporary workaround until nouveau will support my card?

Or should I go with nvidia proprietary driver?

----------

## MarcusXP

I gave up trying to configure nouveau on this laptop, it seems it will take some time before this graphics card is supported.

I'm trying to configure nvidia-drivers, I have some issue with that, will open a new thread for it.

----------

## chithanh

You are using a card with Maxwell chipset, this is not supported by xf86-video-nouveau (and probably won't ever be). You have to use the modesetting driver in combination with the nouveau kernel module.

----------

## MarcusXP

I didn't know this is possible..

How is the performance on modesettings driver?

I don't need to play games, but I need plasma5 to work smoothly at least  :Smile: 

----------

## chithanh

The modesetting driver uses glamor acceleration, so the performance should be fine.

----------

## MarcusXP

Do you know a guide for that?

My searches didn't reveal much..

----------

## chithanh

What kind of guide to you want? If you have xorg.conf, ensure that Driver is set to "modesetting" in the device section.

If you have no xorg.conf it should just work.

----------

## MarcusXP

For example, if any kernel settings are required.

What would I put in make.conf for VIDEO_CARDS section? Nouveau or something else?

Do I need to emerge the package xf86-video-modesetting ?

----------

## chithanh

You can set VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau" if you want, but it is not necessary to set VIDEO_CARDS at all because nouveau is already enabled by default.

The modesetting driver is part of x11-base/xorg-server now.

----------

## MarcusXP

Okay.. I am confused now.

If I use VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau" and don't manually create a xorg.conf file, what am i doing different from the official nouveau guide for gentoo

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Nouveau

I followed this guide and didn't work for me

----------

## chithanh

Check if your kernel is properly configured.

/proc/fb needs to contain nouveaufb

If it still does not work, create a single xorg.conf.d snippet (ensure that no xorg.conf nor any other snippets exist):

```
Section "Device"

  Identifier "nvidia card"

  Driver "modesetting"

EndSection
```

----------

## MarcusXP

Thank you, I will give it a try and report back if it worked.

In the meanwhile, I have been trying to make nvidia-drivers work.. with no success.

I am getting a black screen with sddm. From what I read it is a problem with nvidia opengl and sddm in gentoo (apparently other people experience this as well).

If I use lighdm, I see the login screen but after I input my password, it tries to load and goes back to the login screen. I removed the .kde and .config folders from home folder, still not working.

Do you have any experience with this?

Thanks a lot,

Marius

----------

## chithanh

No, with nvidia-drivers I cannot help you.

To determine whether the problem is plasma-specific, maybe you can install some lightweight desktop like lxde and see if that works.

You may want to stop by in #gentoo-kde on freenode IRC too.

----------

## MarcusXP

I followed your advice and created the 10device.conf and I was able to login in sddm, yay!

Thank you!

----------

## augustin

 *chithanh wrote:*   

> You are using a card with Maxwell chipset, this is not supported by xf86-video-nouveau (and probably won't ever be). You have to use the modesetting driver in combination with the nouveau kernel module.

 

I am having a similar issue with NV117 drivers. I can use X but it's quite unstable (I need to reboot regularly to avoid freezes). 

what makes you say maxwell will never be supported?

@MarcusXP

Do you still use nouveau with your card, or have you switched to the nvidia drivers? How stable was your system with nouveau?

----------

## MarcusXP

No, I gave up on nouveau, it is too much trouble with it.

Not worth my time.

It was constantly freezing like every 2 hrs or so.

I am using nvidia proprietary drivers for a few months now, no issues so far.

----------

## augustin

Ok. Thanks Marcus for the feedback.Last edited by augustin on Tue Jan 03, 2017 3:38 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## augustin

 *augustin wrote:*   

>  *chithanh wrote:*   You are using a card with Maxwell chipset, this is not supported by xf86-video-nouveau (and probably won't ever be). You have to use the modesetting driver in combination with the nouveau kernel module. 
> 
> I am having a similar issue with NV117 drivers. I can use X but it's quite unstable (I need to reboot regularly to avoid freezes). 
> 
> what makes you say maxwell will never be supported?

 

Unknown chipset: NV117

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-8011556.html

----------

